
Tough Times Don’t Last but Tough Startups Do - rchiba
http://www.tintup.com/blog/tough-times-dont-last-but-tough-startups-do/
======
johnny_lunch
A startup really only needs a good business model. With this, you can last
through the hard times and the good.

The problem is that too many rely on VC or piggyback on one single bigger
business (like FB or Twitter) and then get crushed when anything changes.

